# Moon mode in new Zebralight H50b/H501?



## Beacon of Light (Feb 20, 2010)

When will we see this lower moon mode or the new UI from the new Zebralight handheld flashlights in newer updated versions of the H50/H501? Answer from Zebralight would be great, thanks.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm surprised no one responded to this. With all the rave and hype when the Quark series came out with moon mode I'd figure I'd get some response. Clearly I'm not the only one that appreciates moon mode.


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 23, 2010)

We'll implement an H501R type UI in the H501: 
- add a 2Hz strobe in Medium
- add a lower low in Low


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Zebralight. Any timeline of when this may be implemented? By the end of 2010 or early 2011?


----------



## davidt1 (Feb 24, 2010)

It's about time. The H501 has been around for about a year now. Some kind of update is needed. I might get a H501w with the updated UI.


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 24, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Thanks Zebralight. Any timeline of when this may be implemented? By the end of 2010 or early 2011?


 
In 4-5 weeks.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 24, 2010)

cool!

but damn i jumped the gun obviously..

i ordered h501w while ago .took me months of pondering if i really need it and all the time i did want one.. then i tried my best to wait if they update it the same time they put out the sc30 and sc50 lights.. but as they came and no word about changing the ui in the headlamps i went ahead and ordered myself new one. now i could of waited a month for newer model with lower low if i knew it was happenin.. oh well.. i bet the h501w will do just fine anyways as is.

and the new sc50w is in my want list.. along with the side by side light prototype.


----------



## Zendude (Feb 27, 2010)

Ummm...not so exited about moon mode with a floody. 2lm flood seems about as useful as 0.2lm with a reflector. Yes, I'm generalizing but I think there is such a thing as too low.


----------



## moonfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Zendude said:


> Ummm...not so exited about moon mode with a floody. 2lm flood seems about as useful as 0.2lm with a reflector. Yes, I'm generalizing but I think there is such a thing as too low.



Dude, I'm with you. I think simplicity rules. Strobe is a curse.


----------



## davidt1 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's there for those who need it. It's out of the way and can not be activated by accident. It should not bother anyone.

How hard is it to understand that?


----------



## Cemoi (Feb 27, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> i could of waited a month for newer model with lower low if i knew it was happenin.. oh well..



If you prefer to order the new UI and want to sell your "old UI H501w", PM me. I'm in Europe too so the shipping cost should not be too high.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 1, 2010)

Zendude said:


> Ummm...not so exited about moon mode with a floody. 2lm flood seems about as useful as 0.2lm with a reflector. Yes, I'm generalizing but I think there is such a thing as too low.


2lm can actually still be usable.
My first proper homebuilt caving lights had spot and flood LEDs, and used early ~20lm/W luxeons at 1/0.3/0.08W per LED, so the low power was about 2 lumens.
Without having anyone else around to spoil my night vision, the naked flood LED on low was perfectly adequate for moving around at normal pace in narrow-ish walking passages and doing ropework, in caves of fairly white rock.

If it wasn't for the control complexity involved that probably only I would end up using, I'd be tempted to stick an ultralow power mode in the next iteration of lights, now LED efficiencies are >5x higher than the first generation.
In fact, having thought about it, I might do that anyway, just as a one-off for me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 17, 2010)

Getting closer to the release of the updated H501 with moon mode!!! Zendude, there is no such thing as too low. I find great use for my PALlight on GLOW mode which is much dimmer than any moon mode I have ever seen.


----------



## chenko (Mar 17, 2010)

Although some people don't feel the need for a very-low mode in a flood headlamp, I wish my H501w had a lower low or a fourth brightness level lower than the regular low: for close work or reading it would help preserve night vision. I experimented a bit and I believe that would help. I can't wait for the H51*w* to come out, I already have the H501w and find it awesome.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 19, 2010)

Moon mode rocks when camping in total darkness.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> .... Zendude, there is no such thing as too low. I find great use for my PALlight on GLOW mode which is much dimmer than any moon mode I have ever seen.


+1 for the PALlight in glow mode. Extreamly low & very useful. When I got it years ago, I figured that many LED lights would have that feature in the future. Was I wrong on that. It's only now that having a low-low [which is still way brighter than the glow mode] is becoming popular on some models.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 20, 2010)

LED_Thrift said:


> +1 for the PALlight in glow mode. Extreamly low & very useful. When I got it years ago, I figured that many LED lights would have that feature in the future. Was I wrong on that. It's only now that having a low-low [which is still way brighter than the glow mode] is becoming popular on some models.



right and seeing how popular the moon mode from the original Quark series was/is, you'd think EVERY manufacturer would capitalize on this. I just don't get it. :shakehead


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> right and seeing how popular the moon mode from the original Quark series was/is, you'd think EVERY manufacturer would capitalize on this. I just don't get it. :shakehead



because not EVERY customer wants a moon mode, so not EVERY manufacturer will produce one.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 20, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> In 4-5 weeks.



any idea when this will be available for ordering? i've been waiting for this for a while. it looks like a great upgrade. good job :thumbsup:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3185042&postcount=218


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> because not EVERY customer wants a moon mode, so not EVERY manufacturer will produce one.



If given the choice they WOULD. I think people (the general non-flashaholics) have no idea about stuff like this, they turn the light on and that's all they expect is for light to come on. Having said that, if they knew a moon mode could save them money on batteries (they're probably the same people who aren't aware of NiMH rechargeable batteries) since the super low output would extend the life of the batteries, they'd wish all flashlights had this feature. If manufacturers were SMART, they'd want to EDUCATE the non-flashoholics about the money they'd SAVE with this super low output mode that would save them money and could be promoted as a eco-green initiative in that if the consumer used the flashlight exclusively in this super low mode by the time the battery dies, if they used it on full power they would have went through 20 battery changes. Do the math, it makes sense that even the non-flashaholic would take hold of.


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> If given the choice they WOULD. I think people (the general non-flashaholics) have no idea about stuff like this, they turn the light on and that's all they expect is for light to come on. Having said that, if they knew a moon mode could save them money on batteries (they're probably the same people who aren't aware of NiMH rechargeable batteries) since the super low output would extend the life of the batteries, they'd wish all flashlights had this feature. If manufacturers were SMART, they'd want to EDUCATE the non-flashoholics about the money they'd SAVE with this super low output mode that would save them money and could be promoted as a eco-green initiative in that if the consumer used the flashlight exclusively in this super low mode by the time the battery dies, if they used it on full power they would have went through 20 battery changes. Do the math, it makes sense that even the non-flashaholic would take hold of.


you clearly don't have the ability to comprehend what YOU want to what EVERYONE ELSE wants.

law of supply and demand. people want new technology to give them brighter lights, not dimmer with longer runtimes. that is simply and clearly evidently portrayed with what is available on the market today, which represents what consumers as a whole demand, and not what YOU feel they SHOULD demand.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> you clearly don't have the ability to comprehend what YOU want to what EVERYONE ELSE wants.
> 
> law of supply and demand. people want new technology to give them brighter lights, not dimmer with longer runtimes. that is simply and clearly evidently portrayed with what is available on the market today, which represents what consumers as a whole demand, and not what YOU feel they SHOULD demand.



WRONG! Brighter lights aren't what everyone is clamoring for. I for one could care less as I never use anything in my growing collection of lights anything higher than low. I for one have put out the idea someone should make a dedicated low output model like .02 lumens (Dark Side of the Moon mode) /.2 lumens (Moon mode) / 2 lumens (Low mode). I would be honored if someone took this idea, I wouldn't even want royalties for coming up with this idea. This idea is my pro bono contribution. The whole brighter and brighter lights is akin to the faster and faster CPUs circa 2000/2001 by Intel/AMD. Once they broke the 1gHz barrier and then reached 2gHZ the speed race was pointless. Just like after 100 lumens, who needs more than that, it's pointless. Work on EFFICIENCY and we will ALL be HAPPIER.


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> WRONG! Brighter lights aren't what everyone is clamoring for.



of all the threads on cpf, how many do you see "what is the dimmest ___" vs "what is the brightest ___". on store shelves, and in advertisements, you see "__ times brighter" or "super bright __ watts!!"

the market provides what consumers demand, hence why every subsequent generations uses higher efficiency to provide brighter lights at the same runtime, not the same brightness lights at more runtime.



Beacon of Light said:


> *I for one* could care less as *I never use anything* in *my* growing collection of lights anything higher than low. *I for one* have put out the idea someone should make a dedicated low output model like .02 lumens (Dark Side of the Moon mode) /.2 lumens (Moon mode) / 2 lumens (Low mode). *I* would be honored if someone took this idea,* I* wouldn't even want royalties for coming up with this idea. This idea is *my* pro bono contribution.



just wanted to point out that all those things are what *YOU* want, and *YOU* cannot speak for *EVERYONE ELSE*. 



Beacon of Light said:


> The whole brighter and brighter lights is akin to the faster and faster CPUs circa 2000/2001 by Intel/AMD. Once they broke the 1gHz barrier and then reached 2gHZ the speed race was pointless.



and SOME people want energy efficient ATOM or ARM processors that sip battery power for meager performance, but many people also want high performance i7 processors, power consumption be damned.



Beacon of Light said:


> Just like after 100 lumens, who needs more than that, it's pointless. Work on EFFICIENCY and *we* will ALL be HAPPIER.



that's your OPINION, which is not shared by EVERYONE ELSE, no matter how much you think it should be. if people didn't want or need >100lm lights, they would not be made. the simple fact that there are MANY of them made clearly demonstrates they are in high demand, and are anything but pointless. dim lights make *YOU* happy.

the world is full of choices, and the choices YOU make or think that others SHOULD make. 

but i guess i shouldn't expect anything less from you, as you have historically shown to be incapable of accepting the desires/choices/opinions/viewpoints of others over your own.


----------



## moses (Mar 22, 2010)

My question is whether the new light will have upgraded LEDs for greater efficiency ? R5 would be nice and still waiting before getting my first Zebralight.


----------



## NickBose (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> WRONG! ... 100 lumens, who needs more than that, it's pointless.



640KB oughta be enough for everyone - allegedly by Bill

No offence intended, but that's just a stupid assumption. 

Right now during work 5 nights a week I'm using a P7 for flood and a recoil Ultrafire 200 lumen plus for throw and keep wishing i got something 10 times brighter than both. (My work is not in a room though)

Who's with me?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

The 47s Maelstrom (I still never found out if that name is the actual name of the upcoming light or if Maelstrom is another code word for SST90?) might fit your needs Nick. For myself, anything brighter than a Mini Mag 2xAA LED on high or Mini Mag 2xAA with Nite Ize 3 LED drop in on high will never be used.


----------



## NickBose (Mar 22, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> The 47s Maelstrom (I still never found out if that name is the actual name of the upcoming light or if Maelstrom is another code word for SST90?) might fit your needs Nick. For myself, anything brighter than a Mini Mag 2xAA LED on high or Mini Mag 2xAA with Nite Ize 3 LED drop in on high will never be used.



Nice choice of font color, mate  what's a 47s Maelstrom by the way?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll refer someone else to that question as I am still wondering where the name Maelstrom came from.


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 22, 2010)

NickBose said:


> Nice choice of font color, mate  what's a 47s Maelstrom by the way?



the Maelstrom is a model series/lineup produced by 4sevens brand. it is a high output tactical series using SST-90's and highly driven XP-G's

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201419
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2431641&postcount=76
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257277

skip to 14:00 in the video for the Maelstrom's
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3253301


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> WRONG! Brighter lights aren't what everyone is clamoring for. I for one could care less as I never use anything in my growing collection of lights anything higher than low. I for one have put out the idea someone should make a dedicated low output model like .02 lumens (Dark Side of the Moon mode) /.2 lumens (Moon mode) / 2 lumens (Low mode). I would be honored if someone took this idea, I wouldn't even want royalties for coming up with this idea. This idea is my pro bono contribution. The whole brighter and brighter lights is akin to the faster and faster CPUs circa 2000/2001 by Intel/AMD. Once they broke the 1gHz barrier and then reached 2gHZ the speed race was pointless. Just like after 100 lumens, who needs more than that, it's pointless. Work on EFFICIENCY and we will ALL be HAPPIER.



Wow, some pretty asinine statements made here. I have lights with these ninja stealthy survivor man modes and guess what? I barely ever use them. My most used modes are 18 lumens and 90 lumens for my Quark AA and the 55 and 190 lumen modes on my Eagletac P100A2. BUT THAT'S MY USEAGE, I'm not going to base everyone else's useage based on just that. And you speak on efficiency and these low modes, guess what, LED's drop in efficiency at these super low drive levels.


----------



## NickBose (Mar 24, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> the Maelstrom is a model series/lineup produced by 4sevens brand. it is a high output tactical series using SST-90's and highly driven XP-G's
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201419
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2431641&postcount=76
> ...



Holy mother I want one of these. Hope the price is not as intimidating as the Intimidator


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys, stay on track. This thread is in the headlamp forum, and is about Zebralight's new UI. 

In any case There have been so many false starts (and lots of false promises) about the Maelstrom line that there is little point talking about them until they are actually in stock and available. (There are threads with with hundreds of posts on the 4-7s sub-forum in CPF Marketplace.) 

I for one really want a H501 with a neutral emitter with the new UI.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 31, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We'll implement an H501R type UI in the H501:
> - add a 2Hz strobe in Medium
> - add a lower low in Low



Is this going to be available in the current 501 beam format(ie:all flood & no spot) or will this only be offered in the newer reflector based headlamps?

Also is the "cool" 501 going to get an emitter update?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 3, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Is this going to be available in the current 501 beam format(ie:all flood & no spot) or will this only be offered in the newer reflector based headlamps?
> 
> Also is the "cool" 501 going to get an emitter update?



??


----------



## cmendoza (Apr 9, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> ??



????


----------



## red02 (Apr 12, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> ??



Some good news; according to zebralight "The H501 will be updated with newer UI (similar to the H501R) in about 3-4 weeks. . ."

got this reply a few days ago...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2010)

red02 said:


> Some good news; according to zebralight "The H501 will be updated with newer UI (similar to the H501R) in about 3-4 weeks. . ."
> 
> got this reply a few days ago...



that's good news; thanks. 

On 2/24 Zebralight did say 4-5 weeks - so let's hope they don't continue making 1 week of progress every 7 weeks...

Will be worth the wait.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 12, 2010)

Illumination said:


> that's good news; thanks.
> 
> On 2/24 Zebralight did say 4-5 weeks - so let's hope they don't continue making 1 week of progress every 7 weeks...
> 
> Will be worth the wait.



Exactly, I was expecting this to be available this week. Oh well a little more waiting is no biggie.


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 13, 2010)

The updated H501 will be a great light for those who don't own one and want one. I already have the H501, so what to do? Now I would be get one for sure if they update the light with H501r UI and XP-G.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 13, 2010)

Now i am reading conflicting messages from someone that actually has an updated H-501, saying it doesn't really have a low low moon mode more like a 2 lumen pwm low mode. I thought the H-501 was getting the same update like the H-501R and the H-31??? 

I also read there is a H-51. Is the H-51 like the new H-501?


----------



## uplite (Apr 13, 2010)

Aargh. I jumped the gun and ordered another h501w last week, thinking it had the new modes to play with. Then I re-read the posts that said only the h501 has been updated so far.

Oops.

No big deal. I ordered it mostly so I could keep one h501 in the vertical holder (clip) and one in the horizontal holder (headband) instead of swapping back & forth.

I mostly agree with Zendude when he said "2lm flood seems about as useful as 0.2lm with a reflector". Actually if you do the math, 2 lumens in an 80° flood gives the same surface brightness as *0.02 lumens* in an 8° spot. pi*r², ya know. 10x angle = 10x radius = 100x illuminated area.

But it would still be nice to play with the new modes.

Turns out the tailcap is bad on my new h501 (my first zebralight defect!), so I have to get a new one anyway. :shrug:

-Jeff


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 19, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> In 4-5 weeks.



Any update when this will be available for ordering? Also will this get the new look like the H31 with the ribbed fins near the head? Also will this get the glow in the dark ring near the cap like the new H31?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 20, 2010)

I have only owned ZL's for about 3-4 months & all but all the just bought SC30w came direct from ZL for reference sake. What I own/have owned is a H501w, H501, Sc50, SC30w.

The whole ZL UI is starting to get confusing for me since their seems to be so many variations.

I am the one who ordered the "new" H501(non-w) recently that has the updated UI but the "moon mode" is not super low. For reference, I have had a quark 2AA R2, a LF3XT & LF2XT that all have less than 1 lumen moon modes.

The original old H501w had the faster switching modes & the only sub-menu was high could switch to a fast blink mode.

The "new" H501 has the slower switching mode & 3 levels of sub-menus: High switch to fast blink, medium switches to slow blink, & low switches to a lower low but not a "moon" mode. I would guess it is around 1-1.5 lumens vs 3-4 for the normal low.

The SC50 has the slower switching mode & 3 levels of sub-menus: High switches to a slow blink, medium switches to a lower level, & low switches to real "moon" mode. But like others have reported, the light only saves either the low or the medium sub-menu setting not both at the same time.


The SC30w has the faster switching mode & 3 levels of sub-menus: High, medium, & low all switch to a lower mode with low going into a "moon" mode. Also this light actually remembers all of the sub-menu selections instead of just one.

Since I have experienced 4 different UI's from ZL, I personally like the SC30w version best. Although I could see having one setting(high or medium) having a blink instead of a lower output setting for w/e reason.

Travis


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 20, 2010)

Froggy taco, does the new UI H-501 have the same look as your SC30 with the finned ribs near the head? Is there a glow in the dark ring at the tail like the new H-31?

I am only buying lights with sub 1 lumen moon modes now so the H-501 is something I will have to hear more about and I may just wait for the H-31 or H-51.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 20, 2010)

The "new" H501 is externally identical to the old H501w I sold recently.

Edit: A pic for viewing.

SC50 in the background, SC30 to the right.


----------



## red02 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, those 3-4 weeks just flew by.

Is there any way you can compare if the brightness change is similar to the brightness change between the quark 3lm and 0.2lm?

I didn't see the updates stats on the zebralight website, where did you get your new H501?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the H501 & SC50 for that matter directly from Zebralight. 

Tonight I will get a pic of the SC30w on moon mode next to the H501 so you can see the difference. But like I mentioned earlier, it is not an ultra low mode, just lower.


----------



## red02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Thats disappointing, some beamshots with comparision to the old low would be great but now I'm not dead set to get one.

Does zebralight give any runtime estimates? It might be a ~1lm low, but the efficiency might make up for it. I guess I'm still trying to justify getting another one...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 26, 2010)

Still interested in seeing comparisons for the lower low mode FroggyTaco


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 27, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Still interested in seeing comparisons for the lower low mode FroggyTaco



Oh crap I forgot..I will get those up tonight.


http://s880.photobucket.com/albums/ac4/FroggyTaco/?action=view&current=MOV00517-2.flv

That is actually a video since my camera adjusted for the lower light mode & made it look identical at either setting.

Also the SC30w appears to be flickering badly. That is an artifact of the digital camera & not happening in real life.

And lastly I had to get the lights really close to the wall in order to see the entirety of the H501 beam. The hotspot of the SC30w seems "bright", but at 2+ feet it is much more diffuse. They are only a few inches from the wall with the SC30w further back.

Oh yeah..my 3 & 5 yr old daughters were providing the Madden commentary.


----------



## red02 (Apr 28, 2010)

the video crashed my browser, do you mind posting pics? 

Namely the 501 low vs the 501 moon mode. Since I imagine it is difficult to accurately tell the difference between the brightness of a reflector based output and a defuse one.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 28, 2010)

red02 said:


> the video crashed my browser, do you mind posting pics?
> 
> Namely the 501 low vs the 501 moon mode. Since I imagine it is difficult to accurately tell the difference between the brightness of a reflector based output and a defuse one.



Since I cannot use manual settings on my Wife's digicam, the pictures show identical looking beams so there is no useful comparison. I personally use firefox 3.6.3 & it works fine. I also tired IE8 & it worked but took about 5x longer to load & had buffering issues which is silly for a 1.4Mb video file whil eon a 8Mb cable connection. Photobucket converts is to a flash video..so that may be the problem.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the video. I see what you mean about the 501 just looking more like a lower low and not really a moon mode. Do you think ZL will be correcting this or is this thge final updated UI of the 501? I wonder if you just got a defective one? Also your daughters comment of the 501 beam looking green was funny.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Do you think ZL will be correcting this or is this thge final updated UI of the 501? I wonder if you just got a defective one?



I honestly don't know. My limited understanding is this is the new revised UI utilizing the existing emitter & lens. My best guess is it was a simple production level firmware update to the light without a redesign. Once/if we see a new emitter & logically a new lens, then a new microcontroller with a true moon mode will show up. 

Or ZL could be thinking that a moon mode is not useful for a pure flood light due to the lack of light intensity in the beam.


----------



## red02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Got it to work on my work computer, thanks for the video foggy.

did you catch the part of the video where it looks like the 501 gets brighter? I think it makes the lower-low look brighter than it is. It might be worth a try.

I'll probably pick one up since mine is WC, it gives me a reason to try the 5A tint...


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 28, 2010)

red02 said:


> Got it to work on my work computer, thanks for the video foggy.
> 
> did you catch the part of the video where it looks like the 501 gets brighter? I think it makes the lower-low look brighter than it is. It might be worth a try.
> 
> I'll probably pick one up since mine is WC, it gives me a reason to try the 5A tint...



I just watched it again & I think I know what your talking about. It happens as soon as I turn the SC30w down to moon mode & the camera is adjusting the brightness. It's not the actual light producing more lumens, that is for sure.

On a tint note, I originally had a 501w & went to this because of the lower low. Hindsight being 20/20, I should've kept the 501w until I got the new 501 & then I would've sold this 501 since the tint the least desirable to me of all the Malkoffs, Liteflux's, & Zebralights I have owned(9+ in all)


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2010)

Zebralight: 

When will the 501w be updated?

Since the model numbers did not change, how can we tell if a particular unit being sold by a dealer is old or new UI? 

Do the dealers even have the models with the updated UI? 

Thanks. I've been standing on the sidelines waiting for the updated light in warm...will continue to patiently wait.


----------



## red02 (Apr 29, 2010)

At the very worst, you'll be able to add that you want "updated UI" in paypal notes.

I don't know for sure, but I think most dealers would add the new features as it might increase sales.


----------



## Illumination (May 5, 2010)

Has the 501 been updated with the new UI? I am confused...some people seem to have it but the website isnt updated...are they available?

Will the 501w be updated with the new UI?


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 6, 2010)

It is weird that even Zebralight haven't updated their own website if they are selling the H-501 with a newer UI. I'd like some new specs on it listed at least.


----------



## Illumination (May 16, 2010)

they have been surprisingly inactive lately...


----------

